# National bond



## tummyroad (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! Curious about national bond that i usually see in banks and money exchange as advertised. Does anyone knows if this is a good way of saving your money? Thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Having looked into it last year, from what I understand there isn't much of an interest component with the bond. It is based on islamic finance, which means it is a 'profit rate' and as such it is not a fixed rate of return on your bond, but rather a rate that is determined at a later time depending upon the performance of the investments made by the bond managers. 

Imho, there are better options out there...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

saraswat said:


> Having looked into it last year, from what I understand there isn't much of an interest component with the bond. It is based on islamic finance, which means it is a 'profit rate' and as such it is not a fixed rate of return on your bond, but rather a rate that is determined at a later time depending upon the performance of the investments made by the bond managers. Imho, there are better options out there...


Hey Saraswat, what other options would you propose?


----------



## tummyroad (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you saraswat, u gave me an idea to think of another ways to save other than the national bond. Have a good day!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

tummyroad said:


> Thank you saraswat, u gave me an idea to think of another ways to save other than the national bond. Have a good day!


Your welcome..



msbettyboopdxb said:


> Hey Saraswat, what other options would you propose?


Honestly, I haven't really found any locally based investment product that made sense to me (maybe I didn't look hard enough, and yes I did not consult with any personal finance people). The options for me in the U.S and India were far better than here (and just about the same level of security really).


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

saraswat said:


> Your welcome.. Honestly, I haven't really found any locally based investment product that made sense to me (maybe I didn't look hard enough, and yes I did not consult with any personal finance people). The options for me in the U.S and India were far better than here (and just about the same level of security really).


Saraswat, I have a few questions. I'll PM you as soon as I have some downtime.


----------

